# Lets Play The Commuting Game - Dropped or Got Dropped



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

I played this game on my 20 mile commute home today. 

*Dropped or Got Dropped*

Rules.
1. Moms & Dads pulling a kids trailers or on family rides don't count
2. Kids under the age of consent don't count
3. Old bums with milk crates tied to thier bike don't count

Basically adults in good shape on roadies, commuters, recimbant or mountain bikes count

I was riding my 21 lb 1970's Falcon commuter, full fenders and saddle bag with about 11 pounds of laptop & books. I even mounted a bell because I was getting tired of yelling "On your left" as I pass folks.

I dropped 5 and got dropped 0

Victim 1 & 2
About 5 miles into my commute, two guys in thier 20's on a couple of nice road bikes. They saw me coming and picked up the pace. Oh yeah? Hammer time! They put up a good fight but at about 7mile mark. BAM! See ya! Dropped. I cold hear the lead guy gasping like his lunges were going to explode as I passed him.

Victim 3
At about 8 miles in, a lady commuter on a mountain bike. Easy prey. I slowed to stay behind her a bit as there was some oncoming traffic. Also, she had a very nice bum. She said Hi as I passed and gave me a ear to ear grin for the next 4 miles.

Victim 4
At about the 12 mile mark, a dude on a mountain bike with saddle bags. Crept up on him like a panther on a injured gazzel then BAM! Attacked on a small hill and took him before the top. I even dinged my bell as I passed him. Bwaaah ha ha ha ha ....

Victim 5
At about to 18 mile mark, another commuter on a road bike. He had 1 saddle bag too. He came into sight as I rounded a corner. He was about 1/3 way up the biggest climb on my commute. (I live in a area called Panorama Hills) I could tell he was labouring as he was spinning on his triple ring granny gear. My legs were a bit cooked by this time but I hammer out of the saddle and 2/3 from the top. BAM!! Mark number 5.

That was fun, especially the first two marks. Maybe I should get back into racing. 
How was your commute?

Tequila.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*I mostly see the same people every morning.*

I leave at the same time (4:50am) every work day. Here is my score today.

1.  The two guys that ride together everymorning on mountain bikes. The guy in front has a headlight and the guy in back has a tail light. 

2. Recumbent A with 40 watt headlight. What you need with a 40w headlight when you are only going 12 mph is beyond me.  

3. Recumbent B with the handlebar mounted radio.

4. The guy on a Specialized full suspension fully decked out in a matching kit. When I blow by him, I make sure I am not mouth breathing even if I gasp for air 50 feet away. 

5. This hot chick on a mountain bike. She doesn't wear a helmet but I don't hold it against her. If she were only 3 mph faster, I would stay behind her.

6. The Navy guy riding his Next MTB wearing sweatpants. 

7. There is one guy who caught me one morning and got behind me. After about 3 miles, I kind of moved to the left but he said he wouldn't pull. I was commuting on my GF 29" MTB with slicks that day and stopped paying any attention to where I was riding. I didn't purposely hit any pot holes, but I may have accidently hit one or twelve. I bet it sucked on his Trek 5200. I have seen him since when I was on my Soma bike and for some reason he will not jump on my wheel. 

8. The trip home on Friday included a guy going full out on a nice road bike. I had to work hard to catch him, but I did the nose breathing thing while passing him. About 30 seconds later, I thought I was going to cough up a lung. I am glad the light turned after I went through the intersection. 

I look very fred-like when I commute so I know I am bruising some egos.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

bigbill said:


> There is one guy who caught me one morning and got behind me. After about 3 miles, I kind of moved to the left but he said he wouldn't pull. I was commuting on my GF 29" MTB with slicks that day and stopped paying any attention to where I was riding. I didn't purposely hit any pot holes, but I may have accidently hit one or twelve. I bet it sucked on his Trek 5200. I have seen him since when I was on my Soma bike and for some reason he will not jump on my wheel.


I was going to get all self-righteous and say how ridiculous these games are. I mean, those two roadies in the original post may have been finishing up a double-century. Or they could even be on a recovery ride. But your #7 guy totally loses. What a dork. I loathe unsolicted draters and those who won't take a pull. And I would shoot myself before drafting a mountain biker. Even if I was on a mountain bike.

Nevertheless, I play the same stupid games all the time.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I dropped this lady. And her little dog, too.

<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212122-2208_IMG-med.JPG">


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*I play that game with myself*

I have lived in the same area for almost 20 years. I ride the same routes today that I did way back when. I know my best times and unfortunately, I haven't "dropped" myself since most of my PR's in '93...


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Rarely see others on my commute*

In fact, on my way to work, have never run into another biker. Oh, the pleasures of small-town living!

Will occasionally run into people on the way home. Rarely run into my racing buddies. It's fun catching up with/being caught by someone (non-racer) and it becomes obvious that they're way over their head in playing the pass me/stay with me game. I'm all like 'cool, someone to ride/talk with', and mostly they're trying to show me what they got. If it's not a recovery day for me, I pity the fools!

hrv


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Rules*

I play games like this too! I see many of the same people on my commute and have given them my own nicknames (ponytail 'bent guy, Smiling Lady, etc.) Even more than dropping someone, my goal is to not be dropped or passed. Sometimes I will pass someone, stop at a light, and they pass me by blowing the light. So I don't count that. Lights are the great equalizer. On the other hand, I will sometimes ease up when I see someone up the road approaching a light so I can get a full head of steam going to zip past when the light turns green. Should that count as a pass for me?
Oh, there are so many rules to consider.
Do I suck wheel for awhile and let the guy blow up, or just go by? Should any of this count when the other person doesn't take the bait? It isn't a race if only I am racing.

I do have an arch-nemesis out on the road that I see about twice a month on the commute home, and we are pretty evenly matched. I call him "Hampsten" because he looks like Andy and can climb really well. He is always eager to compete. We have never spoken. One night my wife and I were out for a walk in our neighborhood and I saw the guy walking his dog on the other side of the street. Of course we recognized each other. I felt like I should start running to the next corner to beat him there.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Always fun hunting rabbits.*

I don't see many other bikes on my commute on the way into work. I'll see a few on the ride home, but even on the weekend rides if I see someone out front I start hunting them down. If I'm at the base of a hill and they are part way up I always try and catch them before the top. if it's not a hill I'll pick out a landmark that I want to pass them before we reach it. It just adds something to the ride. I'm not trying to send a message to them, but more of a challenge to myself.

Last summer I was doing a century ride with my wife and another friend. Neither take a pull very often so I'm always at the front. When I would see someone in front I would unconsciously pick up the pace. After a while I would look back and my two ducklings would be long gone. I'd slow or circle back to pick them up and off we would go again in our happy formation until I saw someone again.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

TypeOne said:


> I On the other hand, I will sometimes ease up when I see someone up the road approaching a light so I can get a full head of steam going to zip past when the light turns green. Should that count as a pass for me?.


IMO A pass is a pass just as long as you're ahead when the two of you split up. If he passes you again and then turns off in another direction, I consider that beoiong dropped.



TypeOne said:


> I do have an arch-nemesis out on the road that I see about twice a month on the commute home, and we are pretty evenly matched. I call him "Hampsten" because he looks like Andy and can climb really well. He is always eager to compete. We have never spoken. One night my wife and I were out for a walk in our neighborhood and I saw the guy walking his dog on the other side of the street. Of course we recognized each other. I felt like I should start running to the next corner to beat him there.


LOL!!! I could imagine what would obviously happen if the two of you just happen to pull up at the same red light!!

T.J.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

KJohnson said:


> I When I would see someone in front I would unconsciously pick up the pace. .


I thought it was just me... funny how that happens isn't it?

Also, if I see someone coming up from behind, I will hammer to make sure that they don't catch me. Does everyone do this or is it just me? 

T.J.


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

I had a 90yr old man just about put me into my grave today. I had been hammering the whole way home and was on hte last hill when I noticed someone on my tail just as I was going to cross the stree towards home. The old feeble feller had the nerve to lift his hand off the bars and wave thanks for the pull as he blew past me on his el-cheap-o 50# mtn bike. But the electric assist was churning pretty hard for him too, so I still don't count that as a drop 

I have the horrible luck of living in a town of 15000 where I see at least 30 commuters on a nice day, just on my ride to work. Seems like I get my doors blown off about twice a week around here. 

For lunch today I took my cross bike (commuter) with slicks onto a trail in the canyon below my office. Chased a small herd of elk for about 3 miles and almost ran over a horny toad. Does that count as a drop?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

GF RULEZ.. I commute with my 2003 GF Tassajara, 5,100 miles on it.

I'm always ringing my bell.. Had a lot of good races last year.. but this year, my 
commute is different, and I'm going up a hill on the way to work which really kills
me and my 26x2.0 tires..




bigbill said:


> 7. There is one guy who caught me one morning and got behind me. After about 3 miles, I kind of moved to the left but he said he wouldn't pull. I was commuting on my GF 29" MTB with slicks that day and stopped paying any attention to where I was riding. I didn't purposely hit any pot holes, but I may have accidently hit one or twelve. I bet it sucked on his Trek 5200. I have seen him since when I was on my Soma bike and for some reason he will not jump on my wheel.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Only in L.A.*

my buddy Frankie rides almost daily here in L.A. He rides solo and goes out pretty hard for 40 miles or so in between acting auditions.

Last week he was just starting a canyon climb (Topanga) when another cyclist came up on his wheel. Not one to be passed, Frankie dropped down a gear and picked up the pace. The other rider stayed put. Impressed, Frankie turned around to strike up a conversation. It was Lance. Not gonna be dropping anyone today! He chatted with Lance then noticed a car in their lane so Frankie moved over to let it pass. "Don't worry about it -they're with me" Lance says, referring to his support vehicle that follows him on all casual rides. So they rode together for about 30 minutes and talked, until Sheryl called on the cell and Lance peeled off to meet up with her. Nice!

as for me, my main competition on the roads always seems to be the Hispanic guys riding to or from work. "On your left, _Jesus_!" I feel so fast when I blow by them at their relaxed pace


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> Last week he was just starting a canyon climb (Topanga) when another cyclist came up on his wheel. Not one to be passed, Frankie dropped down a gear and picked up the pace. The other rider stayed put. Impressed, Frankie turned around to strike up a conversation. It was Lance. Not gonna be dropping anyone today! He chatted with Lance then noticed a car in their lane so Frankie moved over to let it pass. "Don't worry about it -they're with me" Lance says, referring to his support vehicle that follows him on all casual rides. So they rode together for about 30 minutes and talked, until Sheryl called on the cell and Lance peeled off to meet up with her. Nice!


Hey H'Wood ...

I heard this same story back in July from someone at Universal Cycles in Studio City. Was pedalling along, caught up with Lance on Mulholland, stayed with him down Sepulveda, down San Vicente, onto PCH. They turned up Topanga, and just as the guy was proud of himself for hanging with Lance Armstrong, Lance got a phone call and dropped him ... while talking on the phone.

This is starting to sound like an urban legend or something. Maybe Frankie heard the same story and hijacked it.




Hollywood said:


> as for me, my main competition on the roads always seems to be the Hispanic guys riding to or from work. "On your left, Jesus!" I feel so fast when I blow by them at their relaxed pace


Around my neck of the woods (West L.A.), they're usually on the sidewalk. Rain or shine. Pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Tequila Joe said:


> I thought it was just me... funny how that happens isn't it?
> 
> Also, if I see someone coming up from behind, I will hammer to make sure that they don't catch me. Does everyone do this or is it just me?
> 
> T.J.



My first reaction is the same, however i've been trying this year to not worry about that sort of thing, and it seems to be working. On my 3 centuries this year i've felt better at the finish than I have during any other long ride last year.

And it's all due to the fact that I ride at a pace that I can maintain for 6 hours, and don't worry about "hammering." The great thing was last weekend there was a group of two that passed me early into a ride, just hammering away. We got to the hills, and they stayed ahead of me for a long time. Slowly but surely though, I started to catch them. I wasn't picking up the pace either, they were just burining out.

By time we passed the hills I caught and passed them, and proceded to finish 15 minutes ahead of them by the end of the day. Yay.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*dropping Lance*



DrRoebuck said:


> Hey H'Wood ...This is starting to sound like an urban legend or something. Maybe Frankie heard the same story and hijacked it.


Lance told him that he takes the canyons (Beverly Glen, Benedict, etc) up to Mulholland every day when he's in town. Sounds like his usual route and I know of some other guys with similar stories from last year too.

I'd give him a run for his money for about 10 minutes, then explode.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> Lance told him that he takes the canyons (Beverly Glen, Benedict, etc) up to Mulholland every day when he's in town. Sounds like his usual route and I know of some other guys with similar stories from last year too.


Well that's good to know. I was feeling a little stupid as I'd been telling this story to a lot of people. Although the whole dropped on Topanga after a cell call is still a little suspicious.

I might be able to hang with him on the descent down Sepulveda.


----------



## delay (Mar 10, 2005)

*So I was dropped today...*

...by an old bum on a 70's womens bike with an enormous basket bungeed to the handlebars and makeshift racks. At first when I heard the horrible rattling noise behind me I thought some economy car was dragging a muffler or something. I wish I could have gotten a picture of him flying by me, but unfortunately he was just moving too fast.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

that's awesome! 

somehwere under a bridge there's a group of homeless guys with bikes talking about all of the fancy bikes that they passed today.

"You should of seen the look on this one guy's face as I rattled up behind him and passed his commuter ass".


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Games with fellow commuters or other cyclists are tough to maintain on my usual route. There are too many traffic lights along the route to turn the battles into anything like a fair fight. Some of the lights last for two or three minutes, too, something that can equalize things between the fastest of rabbits and the slowest of turtles, or send a rider ahead of you off over the horizon. Randomizing the situation still further, many in the lycra-ed set tend to motor through the red lights...something I absolutely refuse to do.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

delay said:


> ...by an old bum on a 70's womens bike with an enormous basket bungeed to the handlebars and makeshift racks. At first when I heard the horrible rattling noise behind me I thought some economy car was dragging a muffler or something. I wish I could have gotten a picture of him flying by me, but unfortunately he was just moving too fast.


This happend to me last year...

It was my first commute after a long winter. I didn't own a trainer back then so my riding was almost non-existant all winter. (Sorry, just protecting my ego)

Anyhow I was 3/4 way home on my mountain bike (snow still on the bike path in spots) and I approach this basball cap wearin, heavy metal t-shirt, mullet dude riding a old steel moutain bike. He sees me coming up and picks up the pace. For the life of me, I couldn't catch him for over 3 miles. I finally pulled to about 50 yards of him and then he turn off in another direction

T.J.


----------



## bigkahunadad (Feb 4, 2005)

*homeless guy*

the story as told by a friend I rode with on the Hemet century a few weeks ago. I bonked part way in on the ride so my friend and another were well ahead of me. They were into the last 10 miles or so riding into a head wind, he said he heard the telltale creak-creak of a beater bike. He looked back to see a earth colored jersey, when the guy passed them he realized the guy was in ratty clothes, BAREFOOT riding on platforms. He said they were going almost 18mph and the homeless dude dropped them. I guess everyone likes a little of the game  .
Regards Jim S.


----------



## Fox Valley Commuter (Mar 24, 2005)

*Opposite directions*

When I'm going North the two or three riders I see once in a while are going South and vice versa on the way home.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

*Now THIS is what I was looking for....*

Now THIS is what I was looking for....

The commute home today started the same as usual, the first 8 miles I pass a couple of commuters going my way and give friendly nods/smiles to the "Downtown" commuters coming towards me. When I reach almost half way of my commute, I then sync up with the "Downtown" commuter crowd going my direction. I had a good head wind today so I was sure that I wouldn't be able to beat my "best commute home" time. I left the commuter at home and brought the race bike for nothin... darn. 

Then it happend, a guy on a road bike wearing a team jersey coming from downtown. Ah - ha! The first worthy victim of the day. Hunting time! Look at him, ha, team jersey, probably a poser. I picked up my pace to take him but he saw me approaching. Racer boy starts to hammer! WTF! Hey thats my gig! OK, you wanna play? I stayed low on the drops, put my head down and hammered like hell. 1 mile, 2, miles 3 miles, I'm not gaining much ground. He's checking me every so often too. Grrr! Just over 5 miles into it I'm finally closing the gap from about 150 yards when he noticed me to about 50 yards. This freakin guy is fast! HRM was redlined for the last 2 miles and I'm starting to worry about the puke threashold. At about the 6 mile mark Racer boy turns off to go in another direction but stops on the corner. As I pass him, he nods, smiles and panting says "Hey, thanks for the chase" I gasp "My pleasure" as I go by. 

Now THAT was fun!
I matched my best time home, head wind and all.

T.J.

Hope to see him tomorrow.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Similar*

I was approaching some older commuter guy - not in team kit or anything but he had a nice Litespeed - and he saw me out of his commuter mirror on his bars and picked it up. I decided to give him a little line then quickly reel him in so that I would be flying by when he was gasping. To my surprise, I gave him a little too much lead and it was more of an effort to make contact again. He was in the drops, head rocking from side to side, stomping like Shaq in tap shoes. He suddenly veered off to the left and up a steep street. I kept going, thinking, "Damn, he was pretty strong." Now, the street he went up is at a 45-degree angle to the road we were on and there is another street to the left about 100 yards further along, arrayed in such a way that I could look up the second street and see him going up the first street. (Picture a triangle, where we were both riding from left to right along the base of the isosceles triangle - both uphill roads led to the same point). Apparently, this guy didn't know that. As I rode past the second street, I glanced back to see if the guy was keeping that pace up the hill, and I saw that he had stopped and was leaning over the bars. He must have given it everything he had to keep me away, then dropped off to hide and recover when he was spent. Hee-larious!


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Dropped...*

because i stop at light/signed intersections. Otherwise i "think" i could give most of the guys i get in races with a pretty good run..But getting whacked just aint worth it..


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> that's awesome!
> 
> somehwere under a bridge there's a group of homeless guys with bikes talking about all of the fancy bikes that they passed today.
> 
> "You should of seen the look on this one guy's face as I rattled up behind him and passed his commuter ass".


brilliant, thank you for a healthy and long laugh.....


----------



## Crankist (Feb 3, 2004)

wooglin said:


> I dropped this lady. And her little dog, too.
> 
> <img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212122-2208_IMG-med.JPG">


Crap that's funny!


----------



## jsweet (May 29, 2004)

*Not dropped (sort of)*

I am pretty much a fred. One Sunday morning on a regular route I get passed by a guy on a nice bike in full kit on the way up a hill. Not uncommon for me, but once he passes me he doubles back and goes down the hill. A woman on a nice bike does the same thing a couple minutes later. I get to the top of the hill and start in on the descent/flat (not very steep at all). A couple minutes later, I look over my shoulder and there's a pack of about 15-20 riders a hundred yards behind. I start hammering thinking it's only a matter of time before they catch me. But they never do. When I get home I realize that the LBS was using this route for their Sunday morning beginner's ride and the 2 who passed me must have been the group leaders.


----------



## Equakesfan (Feb 28, 2005)

*It doesn't count*

Today, I was waiting for a light to change. No more cars coming from the opposite left turn lane... light should change any second now...and a guy passes me and blows through the red light (squeezing on the brakes as he entered the intersection). He was through the intersection and back to full speed before it turned green for me. And this is no small side street it is a 4 lane road (Mary and Fremont Avenues in sunnyvale, CA) At the speed he was going there was no way he could have stopped if he needed to and with a large SUV behind me there was no way he could see that it was clear. Suicidal. 

Running a red light/stop sign does not count as a drop. 

Dropped 13 (no road bikes), got dropped 5 (all road bikes) and not including the idiot above


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Passed a sleeping cyclist!*

For about two years now, I've seen an elderly lady cycling past my house. She rides a red bike with an automobile emergency triangle mounted to her white wicker basket. During a balmy spring day last month, I rode my bike to the state park not far from my house. At the entrance to the state park, there she was: taking a nap.

I talked to her later as I came out of the state park on my way back home. She said "Im way over 80, can't walk any longer but love to ride my bike."


----------



## Bertleman (Jan 6, 2005)

OK, on my way to work on Thursday, I was stopped at a light and as it turned green this fixed gear guy passes me, I’ve seen him before and we always race. I tried to catch up to him but my legs burst into flames from the ride the night before and the hour of swimming I did in the morning.
So... as I get off the train on the way home, a different fixed gear (it's like a plague, they are everywhere) and I take off, I'm in front but I can tell he's trying to pass me. He turns off behind me, so I turn it down a notch. Once I get to Market st., there is a stretch that there is no use racing anyone cuz you have to stop at all the lights. So at this one light the same guy from the train blasts by me, jumping the green. I lazily catch up to him at the next light conserving my energy for the kill. As we get to a nice long stretch with a little hill, I get right on his tail, waiting till the top to pass him, he can feel me behind him and he is trying to stay ahead of me, but he is slowing down. Then about 15 feet from the top of the hill, he hears CLICK, CLICK as I up shift and sprint pass him. Poor guy, he had no idea I had been stewing all day from getting passed in the morning, and was just waiting for a victim.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Bertleman said:


> OK, on my way to work on Thursday, I was stopped at a light and as it turned green this fixed gear guy passes me, I?ve seen him before and we always race. I tried to catch up to him but my legs burst into flames from the ride the night before and the hour of swimming I did in the morning.
> So... as I get off the train on the way home, a different fixed gear (it's like a plague, they are everywhere) and I take off, I'm in front but I can tell he's trying to pass me. He turns off behind me, so I turn it down a notch. Once I get to Market st., there is a stretch that there is no use racing anyone cuz you have to stop at all the lights. So at this one light the same guy from the train blasts by me, jumping the green. I lazily catch up to him at the next light conserving my energy for the kill. As we get to a nice long stretch with a little hill, I get right on his tail, waiting till the top to pass him, he can feel me behind him and he is trying to stay ahead of me, but he is slowing down. Then about 15 feet from the top of the hill, he hears CLICK, CLICK as I up shift and sprint pass him. Poor guy, he had no idea I had been stewing all day from getting passed in the morning, and was just waiting for a victim.



I had a similar experience last Thursday. It's funny how stewing over getting passed all day at the office can become a motivator. 

I commuted Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday. The old legs we burned out from 3 - 40 mile round trip commutes in a row but I figured one more commute but take it nice and easy and I'll take Friday off. On the way in, a guy on a nice Gunnar roadie dropped onto the trail from one of the nieghborhoods, stayed a few feet behind me for about half a minute and then dropped me. He dinged his bell before he passed and greeted me with a cheerful "good morning" on the way by and I did the same. He is still in sight when he turned off towards downtown about 5 miles later. I continued towards the south end of town to my office. I hated getting passed and it ate at me all day. Even though it was a pleasent exchange, it bothered me that I didn't have enough legs to keep in front and got passed.

On the way home, about 5 miles from home, outta no where, a guy on a mountian bike jumps inches off my back wheel and sucks. I pick up the pace a bit not wanting to be in his way but he stays just inches off my back wheel. OK. I'm tired so I slow down a bit to let him pass and he slows as well to continues to draft off me. Wha? The? Fah? That's it, legs, I don't care if your tired, hammer time! He stayed with me for about 2 miles but I gradually pulled away.

My legs were so cooked yeasterday, it was painful climbing stairs. 

T.J.

Hey Equakesfan; 
Wow, that is a lot of people on your commute. I don't usually see more than 5 going my way on my 20 mile commute. However, I do see a lot of folks coming in the opposite direction. It looks like you were a +8 in the Drop or Got Dropped game!


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

*Dropped three roadies*

Today just going for a ride on the Surly Cross Check and got to an inetrsection and at the ajacent corner there where three roadies. I wave and they give me the cold shoulder, (I'm in baggies and a plain cycling shirt.) So on my way back I see them about 200 yards up, so I start hammering to catch up. I get behind them and they are breathing heavy. But my legs are hurting, I get along side of them and say Hi.They responded hi back. Kept on hammering for a block so it looked like I was a good rider. It was worth it but my legs are toast. It was good to get a freindly response back.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

*got dropped, but...*

Took a ride toward the coast today in LA and caught up to a group of guys on really expensive road bikes, all with the latest apparel. I gave them a friendly "hi", and they greeted me back. As we started up a grade I passed them. Not to be competitive, it's just that on the fixed gear uphill I wanted to spin a little faster. As I passed I could tell they were checking out my bike and probably my baggy shorts. Then they started to pick up the pace. I increased my lead up the grade, but when I reached the top and saw a good half mile of descent I knew what was in store for me. Fixie is no match for a freewheel down a steep hill, at least not with my legs. They flew past me and took a quick right turn. I kept going straight, and that was that. I guess I technically got dropped.


----------



## Equakesfan (Feb 28, 2005)

Tequila Joe said:


> Hey Equakesfan;
> Wow, that is a lot of people on your commute. I don't usually see more than 5 going my way on my 20 mile commute. However, I do see a lot of folks coming in the opposite direction. It looks like you were a +8 in the Drop or Got Dropped game!


13-5 was the cumulative score for three round trip commutes. Fridays score was 5-1. If included people I've seen going my way but I didn't drop or was drop it would be somethng like 13-5-11. Near the start of my commute, I go through a relatively poor area with lot's of guys going really really slow on mountain bikes (most of my drops). At the end I'm in a bike friendly city with lots of commuters, (but I've been lucky, I've mostly caught people I can't drop). When I do get dropped though I really get dropped. Of the five people who dropped me I was only remotely competive with one.


----------



## Bertleman (Jan 6, 2005)

Man, I hate it when you try to be friendly and the other guy or gal gives you attitude


----------



## bighead (Feb 27, 2005)

*Uphill/downhill*

I bike 10.5 miles to work in proud "fred team" regalia - fenders and all. I ride a single speed Surly, and even I rarely get dropped - if I do, I usually catch them on the next hill. Riding single speed has really improved my climbing. Then again, they usually catch me on the way down if they're not coasting...

Does a downhill drop count if you've already passed them going uphill?


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

bighead said:


> I bike 10.5 miles to work in proud "fred team" regalia - fenders and all. I ride a single speed Surly, and even I rarely get dropped - if I do, I usually catch them on the next hill. Riding single speed has really improved my climbing. Then again, they usually catch me on the way down if they're not coasting...
> 
> Does a downhill drop count if you've already passed them going uphill?



Hmmm... let me check the rule book...... OK. here it is

*Section 5, Rules of engagement*. 
Paragraph 5, sub-section 3 line 8.

The person in question of being dropped weather they are riding a road bike, MTB, Fixed or recumbant shall be considered dropped if they are passed on any terrain. Sorry.

Hold on.... there are clauses.

Clause 1 - If the person ("dropper") blows through a red light while you ("droppee") are stopped at the light, this is not considered a drop.
Clause 2 - If you are on a family ride with the kids, this is not considered a drop.
Clause 3 - If you are a bum with a milk crate tied to your bike, this is not a drop. Although if you manage to rattle past a commuter, on your POS bum bike, you have become the "Dropper"
Clause 4 - If you discover the person that has previously passed you hiding around a corner puking from the effort, this is not considered a drop.
Clause 5 - If you are holding an ice cream cone in one hand, while riding you pink Barbie bike with training wheels. this is not considered a drop.
Clause 6 - If you are laying in a field sleeping, this is not considered a drop.

I don't suppose you were holding an ice cream cone were you?

T.J.


----------



## bighead (Feb 27, 2005)

Tequila Joe said:


> Hmmm... let me check the rule book...... OK. here it is
> 
> *Section 5, Rules of engagement*.
> Paragraph 5, sub-section 3 line 8.
> ...



Oh, shoot...I threw the cone at him when he blew by!


----------



## Bertleman (Jan 6, 2005)

*Bakers Dozen last night*

I took down 13 other commuters last night. I was in a real rush to get home, so the hammer was out, and I left earlier that usual, so I saw many more people than I usually do. 

Do the two kids on BMX bikes count?
I don't count the Fixed gears I pass on the downhill


I hope I didn't go over my daily limit....


----------



## roadbikemike (Jan 8, 2005)

*i got smoked like a cheap cigar yesterday*

for you san diego ppl i was climbing black mountain road near capricorn. i checked my six a couple of times and no one was back there. check one more time and this guy appeared out of nowhere and he's ~ 100 yards back. i think about what to do for a few seconds because i my lungs had been giving me problems (asthmatic) the past few days. i decide to go for it...
i'm at the portion of the road where it's ~2-3% grade and i start working it up to 20 mph. he's gaining. grade keeps increasing and it's the ~5% and i'm at 18 mph and nearly at my limit. i push it to 20 and in short order he passes me and says, "hi!" he was easily going 23+. I give it up and catch my breathe. at least he was friendly.


----------

